# Linkin park?



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

<3


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

minus 97% of their discography, LINKIN PARK IS THE SHIT


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

wewt


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> <3



To their first two albums, yes. Esp. Hybrid Theory. 

Minutes to Midnight...I just dont know what they were thinking. For as much as I looked forward to that album, it let me down so badly.

I also like their hidden tracks. Some of them, neway.


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

they got into a little bit of sader music i still liked it it had a nice tone to it


----------



## selkie (Dec 25, 2009)

CRAWLLLLING INNNNN MY SKINNNNNNN
CONFUUUUUUUSING WHAAAAAAT IS REEEEUHHLLLLL
AUGHHHHHHH WONNNNNDS WILL NOT HEEEEEUHLLLLL

I actually haven't really listened to them. Ipicked the above up from some 4channers.


:<


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

rock on 4 evar LP


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Dec 25, 2009)

No...just, no.


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Linkin Park has pretty much always sounded emo, but atleast they had good music. Awesome guitars, singing, rapping, screaming, aux's, and a bunch of other cool sounds that were really different from most other music. 

With their most recent album they've pretty much lost everything that MADE them LP.


----------



## KaiFox (Dec 25, 2009)

Whatever happened to the old formula that worked? Chester screamed and Mike rapped, and the band was the shit. Ever since Meteora, I've been horribly disappointed by what was my first ever favorite band back when I was 9 years old.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> <3


Its Lincoln Park


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

no its not


----------



## Nick (Dec 25, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Its Lincoln Park



I lol'd a bit...I'm obviously tired. It's 4:30 and I wanna open my presents. Specifically my Penguins jersey.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> no its not


is it yes yes it is


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

NOOOOO IT NOT


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> NOOOOO IT NOT


Pictures or its a lie.


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

ok


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

chewie said:


> ok


What a bunch of twits, witht here uber l337 5p3ll1ng skills. No wonder why their music is so angst


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

u g0t p\/\/n3D


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

SPOILER: your 13


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

15 ^^


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Dec 25, 2009)

13 year old boys and 16 year old girls. Still borderline Epin


----------



## chewie (Dec 25, 2009)

lol


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Dec 25, 2009)

15 > 16?


----------



## Morroke (Dec 25, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> SPOILER: your 13



His 13 what?


----------



## MrBlack (Dec 25, 2009)

They were good, the keyword being were...Then Minutes to Midnight came out and it all went to hell.  Now we also have dead by sunrise or whatever Chester's band is called :|


----------



## webkilla (Dec 25, 2009)

gentlemen...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYNRhzX6gw8


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Dec 25, 2009)

Morroke said:


> His 13 what?



his 13 MB of .rar files he accidentally


----------



## peacheskawaii (Dec 25, 2009)

i liked faint just because of the strings sampling, and chester's voice sounds great in studio when he has to sound emo and angry, but otherwise...nah :\


----------



## Valdyr Nordvindr (Dec 26, 2009)

I can't say I like them *shrugs*


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 26, 2009)

Linkin Park is rubbish, and your OP is worthless because it's just a friggen heart icon with NO CONTENT to describe WHY you like the band.

To me, they are part of a genre that is dying.



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Its Lincoln Park



HAHAHA HAHAHA No

It's spelt Linkin Park.



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> is it yes yes it is



Shows how well you do NOT know popular band name spelling.



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> SPOILER: your 13



Wrong use of that word, it's you're.

Like Slipknot and Limp Bizkit, LP is only for short term money gain because that's all they really care about (the greenbacks) in the music industry, which is just a former shell of itself now. All in the name of the dollar, not talent.


----------



## Hir (Dec 26, 2009)

I really don't like them.


----------



## Keyox (Dec 28, 2009)

chewie said:


> <3


 
I just _love_ how long your descriptions are. 


But LP has a few good songs. I pretty much don't have a fave band or singer though, because I only find three or four songs actually worth listening to. LP's Numb is a pretty nice song.


----------



## CAThulu (Dec 29, 2009)

Glaice said:


> Linkin Park is rubbish, and your OP is worthless because it's just a friggen heart icon with NO CONTENT to describe WHY you like the band.
> 
> To me, they are part of a genre that is dying.
> 
> Like Slipknot and Limp Bizkit, LP is only for short term money gain because that's all they really care about (the greenbacks) in the music industry, which is just a former shell of itself now. All in the name of the dollar, not talent.



It's too easy to just throw them under the one banner and say they're in for the moolah.  LP has some damn decent songs, and it's THE album to listen to after a bad breakup.  Hybrid Theory got me through college.   Aside from the scream-rock (which IS fading off), LP has songs like Session that has no vocals and works as a soundscape instead.  

Now, Limp Biscuit is just garbage to me, and doesn't come near Linkin Park in quality.  But then again I prefer 30 Seconds to Mars over LP, which has put out a damn fine good album with This Is War three weeks ago.  So is the genre truly dying?  Meh...probably not.  

IMO, I say we should all band together and work on making sure that Disney stops mass-producing 'music' so we never have to hear another Miley Cirus or Jonas Brothers album ever again. 



Glaice said:


> HAHAHA HAHAHA No
> 
> It's spelt Linkin Park.









There.  Debate resolved


----------

